# Cyber deals or coupons



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to buy a Savage Axis or Remington 700 in either .223 or 7mm-08. Does anyone know of any stores that may be running a sale or cyber special or coupon? I saw some at wallyworld for $269 for the Axis and $369 for the Remy with a scope....just trying to make sure that I can't find it somewhere less expensive before doing the wallyworld thingy.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like Cabelas has an axis II with a weaver 3x9 scope that would be $400 after Savages' $50 mail in rebate. They have it in .223 but not in 7mm-08 from what I can see.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Got this in my email box today from Palmetto state

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

